# Appreciate a SAS member



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

..


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Great post, I'm pretty sure everyone appreciates you here. I personal appreciate everyone here. No matter if I've communicated with them or not. We're all in this fight together.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Lovely post. I hope you don't actually become an "ex SAS member." When you when the lottery, hit me up and I'll send you my address.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Keep being awesome, meepie!


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

Much love right back at you.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

I appreciate you, meepie. You know all that we've been through. You have helped me, and I hope that I have helped you too.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

I was motivated to start exercising more often because of a user here, I talk to a few people on here too.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I just noticed your status and it saddens me. 

Your posts were the backup I needed more than once when I wished to make my voice heard but wondered if anyone else even cared.

Any SAS member who has provided such backup when my courage is faltering, I appreciate.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

You're adorable Meepie!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

So you're leaving? That's a shame. We had a couple quarrels in the past, but I still respect you. You definitely care about people and want to help out with their lives. Plus you're one of the regulars here, so I don't get why you decided to leave after 5 years? 

Well anyways, good luck out there with your tutoring job and your boyfriend. Maybe you'll come back someday... I think a lot of people will be glad to see you return.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

I am sad to see that you're leaving. You're a good soul.


----------



## still not sure (Jun 2, 2016)

People invariably want what they haven't got and don't appreciate what they've got until they haven't. Such is life...


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

All the members that I've talked to and that have helped me throughout the years. I wouldn't be where I am today if I had never crossed paths w/ any of these people. A special thanks to the people that chose to reach out to me at my absolute lowest points and offered encouragement/hope/advice/prayers/company/nice words, etc. It really meant a lot to me at the time and still does. It's given me strength and helped me hang on. I'm very grateful.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

tea111red said:


> All the members that I've talked to and that have helped me throughout the years. I wouldn't be where I am today if I had never crossed paths w/ any of these people. A special thanks to the people that chose to reach out to me at my absolute lowest points and offered encouragement/hope/advice/prayers/company/nice words, etc. It really meant a lot to me at the time and still does. It's given me strength and helped me hang on. I'm very grateful.


I agree and really couldn't have said it better myself, This is a huge forum, and you're obviously not going to be best buds with everyone here, and there are going to be differences (ffs, esp here). But I have met some truly remarkable, awesome, incredible people here. People that seem to have an amazing ability to just...defy the odds, fight back, they have this resilience, this fight in them, despite all the disorders they have and it's truly ****** amazing to see sometimes, it's inspirational. It makes me want to fight harder against my own disorders and it makes me that much more determined to never give up. I'm not gonna call anyone out, any of my inspirational peoples but you know who you are lmao. And thank you. I know I've probably told you before, but you are truly the very definition of awesome.


----------

